# 1300,oo Euro



## No-roots (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi,
There is a magazine out there "live and invest overseas" and they claim and I quote 
" A couple could live here comfortably but modestly on a budget of as little as 1,300 euros per month."
Is there any truth to that claim?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

No-roots said:


> Hi,
> There is a magazine out there "live and invest overseas" and they claim and I quote
> " A couple could live here comfortably but modestly on a budget of as little as 1,300 euros per month."
> Is there any truth to that claim?


Depending on which data you use - https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/in/Lisbon -- the average nett income here (Lisbon) is 875.66 € p/m so a nett income of 1,300 € p/m should be a comfortable but modest living especially in the non-urban and non-Algave regions where houses/rents are also modest.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Much depends on the lifestyle that you choose. If you rent a property, drink, smoke and always dine out, then you may well struggle to live within that budget. We own our own house (albeit in Spain) outright and rarely eat out, don't smoke, don't drink (other than, maybe, a tinto de verano) and when we first came here, almost 10 years ago, three of us lived quite comfortably on my pension of €700 per month. We now have three dogs who, given the chance, will eat more than we do.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I reckon you could live on a fair bit less than that in some of the more rural areas (especially).

Minimum wage is €580 per month.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

No-roots said:


> Hi,
> There is a magazine out there "live and invest overseas" and they claim and I quote
> " A couple could live here comfortably but modestly on a budget of as little as 1,300 euros per month."
> Is there any truth to that claim?


Given the wage stats posted, it's true for some definitions of comfortable. 

FWIW 10 years an expat has taught me the more prominence a site gives to real estate and investments, the more exaggerated are both the benefits of living in a location and the quality of life for what seems to be a too good to be true monthly amount. When I see an article on locations where I know a friend has lived for more than a year, I forward the link and ask their opinion. The replies from Thailand, Ecuador, Costa Rica and Panama can all be summarized as LOL. That matches my reaction to how such sites portray where I live.


----------

